# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Klachten kankerpatiënt voorspellen levensduur - Trouw

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Klachten kankerpatiënt voorspellen levensduur*
*Trouw -** 20 uur geleden*
(Novum) - De klachten van kankerpatiënten bij wie geen genezing meer mogelijk is, voorspellen de levensduur. Misselijkheid, benauwdheid, slikstoornissen, verwardheid en afwezigheid van depressie verkorten de levensverwachting van ongeneeslijk zieke *...*
Klachten voorspellen levensduur van patiënten met kanker Zorgkrant
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

